# Suggestions needed for Easter site <3 hours from London



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

There are 6 of us; 2 adults 4 kids and we want to go somewhere over Easter for a week. Would rather not drive more than 3 and half hours and are looking for a place to stay, preferably up the Eastern side of the country.

I spent ages at the weekend trying to find somewhere, but most of the CC sites I looked at seem to just be large fields with not a lot in the way of entertainment either on site or nearby. A pub with a garden or a club is a must and a pool would be grand too. Plus shop and anything else 4 kids are likely to demand.

I haven't stayed anywhere in the UK before so I may be missing something obvious but have decided to resort to the easiest way of finding a decent place and that is by asking the question on here.

So, does anyone have any recommendations for me please?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Fego

We have spent the last three days looking for a decent family site with availability.

Still haven't found anything, but when we do, we may put details in the meets diary at the bottom of home page - if there are a few pitches left.

Sharon


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

This is a nice site that seems to have all you require......although a little expensive

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...lub+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=SKEGNESS+SANDS

Cheers Mark


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Mark, but that one is full up until the 10th.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Forget the UK*

3.5 Hours from London!

France

* Cheap Crossings (Available with Tesco Deals EVEN CHEAPER)
* More Choice
* More Campsites
* More Motorhome Friendly
* Cheaper Supermarkets
* Cheaper Diesel
* Tad warmer (maybe)
* More Availability

Go for it You can get a P&O Crossing for under £70 via the internet (a ferry to as an example) for a Motorhome under 7m and if you have tesco vouchers you can get accross the Tunnel for under £40 of Tesco vouchers if you use them

Trev


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Fego,

Searles at Hunstanton, Norfolk, has had some good write-ups on here. Lots of statics but therefore good leisure facilities.

I have stayed there a couple of times, it's only 30mins drive for me, plenty to do and see on site and in Hunstanton.

http://www.searles.co.uk/


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Fego,

Would agree with Steptoe, Hunstanton is great for a visit, lots to do as well as a lovely beach. We were up there last weekend and even my kids didn't get bored. If the weather is bad there are places to go inside, as well as places to visit in the local area. I cannot make any comment about camp sites in the area though as we didn't stay on any while we were up there. We were visiting friends in Swaffham and wild camped in the forest near to the raceway, and family in Brandon and again wild camped in the forest. Will be cleaning mud out of the van for a week but we all had loads of fun.

Tina


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Fego,

Littlekathy00 sent us this info for Skegness.

http://www.southview-leisure.com/

Although we have not been yet, it does come recommended, and is nearer to the town centre than the CC site, has more in the way of onsite facilities/entertainment, and has a bus stop right outside the gate.

It's on the Lincoln - Sgeness Rd, A158. The Embassy Theatre in Skeggy puts on some good shows.

J & R.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Many thanks for the suggestions.

Everywhere recommended is already full for the Easter weekend so it looks like we shall have to go for the few days after. I think Southview leisure park is where we will end up going...


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

if you don't mind travelling west, there's a good time to be had at Sandy Balls Caravan Park, Fordingbridge. Leave M27 at Junction 1, take B3078 signpost Fordingbridge, site on right just after entering Godhill village. Another one is Bashley Park, New Milton Hants. Rosmic.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Fego,

I know you said East of you but if you fancy a bit of a change then Mill Farm, http://web.onetel.net.uk/~alastair1/ is not a bad site, indoor and outdoor pools, close to Minehead, Glastonbury is only about 20 min drive, there are the Mendips for walking and Cheddar Gorge close too. Lots to do and see and only about 3 and a bit hours from you. 
We have been there many times and the kids loved it, in fact we hardly saw them, they were either in the pool, on or in the boating lake, and if you take your dog there is plenty of dog walking there too.

Tina


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Fego,

There is a lovely site at Northrepps near Cromer,it is called Forest Park has an indoor swimming pool and pub restaurant with entertainment. I know there are spaces for the week, but it will be expensive at Easter.
Ideal site for children,and lovely walks.

Lesley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Fego
One of the sites we tried to call (and left a message) just called back and said they had vacancies..... Have a look at This site mate.....
Good luck :lol:

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Fego

Hope you have found some useful suggestions here.

I won't be able to put up an Easter meet - we booked the last two pitches in Golden Valley with Geo for a double birthday celebration.... I am 40 again and he is 21 :lol: 

Hope you get booked on a nice site and have a great weekend.

Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I am 40 again and he is 21


I just love older women XXX
XX
X
:lol: Geo


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Many thanks all.

I'll sort something out by the weekend I'm sure. Everywhere I phoned today were full except one which could only squeeze us in on a sloping pitch. I can't remember which one it was now, der!


----------

